# name this fish if some1 can



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

it was sold to me as a Medinai... but then i was told by a breeder that its prolly a Eigenmann... any clues would be helpful... best site out there for piranha so i thougth some1 could answer this question...

im talkin aobut the fish in the front... the one in the back in a sanchazi


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

red x for me


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

there we go


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Note sure, the face is to long to be a pygo. Looks like a member of the serrasalmus family. (IMO)


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

ya i know that much







lol


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It's definitely a Serrasalmus, but that's about all I can see....


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

it not a mac is it???????????/


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> It's definitely a Serrasalmus, but that's about all I can see....


2x


----------



## PiranhaCrazy (Jun 23, 2006)

not an eigenmanni or a medinia.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks like a sanchezi on second thoughts but it isnt showing any red around the gills..........................but then it also looks like a medinai


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

need a better pic..with and without flash.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

probably an eigenmanni
picture from pedro








there are some similaritys.
do u know anyhitng else about the fish?
location?

frank?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

rocker said:


> probably an eigenmanni
> picture from pedro
> 
> 
> ...


dont these normally have a black patch behind the gills...............


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ya there is supposed to be a humeral spot. Bu ti think itll show a bit clearer when they get bigger


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks the spitting image of a sanchezi, as they also have the spots and the same body shape as the picture shown, but unfortunately we need some better pics to see for sure


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

dezboy said:


> looks the spitting image of a sanchezi, as they also have the spots and the same body shape as the picture shown, but unfortunately we need some better pics to see for sure


i cant seem to find any scutes on the belly so im leaning away fomr sanchezi


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

shite,,,missed that..................hmmmm back to the beggining......


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site!

a better pic would help. also what size is it?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> a better pic would help. also what size is it?


to me it looks between 1-2inches


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap you should post more (closer) side pics so we can confirm ID... anyway i think it's not S. medinai or S. (P) eigenmanni...







!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I think you can rule out Serrasalmus eigenmanni. It doesn't look like an eigen at all to me....


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> I think you can rule out Serrasalmus eigenmanni. It doesn't look like an eigen at all to me....


I agree with Taylor, you can rule out S. eigenmanni. The picture that rocker posted (Serrasalmus Eigenmanni) shows a much shorter nape region than the fish in question. Plus, the fish in question is much longer overall.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

he looks like a Tito Mahooten.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

mediani is the only thing i can come up with that fits a little bit,


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

dezboy said:


> mediani is the only thing i can come up with that fits a little bit,


IMO it's not S. medinai...







!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a juvenile serulatus.......... Could also possibly be a pristobrycron of some sort.


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

sanchazi??? lol i just sold a sanchazi.. def not a sanchazi.. i will get some more pics here soon, once i get the proper light on the tnak so the pics will come out more clear

the fish is about 3.5 inches long... i got him inside of canada. none the less 50$ is a steele


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

not sanchezi....... SERRULATUS or MAYBE a PRISTOBRYCRON of some kind.


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

port a close up side shot i think its some kind of serra


----------

